
Feds warn: China sending ‘thousands’ of spies to US colleges - Jerry2
https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/policy/defense-national-security/feds-warn-china-sending-thousands-of-spies-to-us-colleges
======
mark_l_watson
I think this fear mongering in the US is a bad thing. Chinese students pay
full tuition and help our universities financially. Tourists coming to the US
help our economy.

With a well run immigration policy with reasonable and bi-partisan reform will
help our economy, providing needed workers.

~~~
alpineidyll3
How the hell did this make it this far up News.yc? Why is it newsworthy that
the "washington examiner" runs race baiting fake news, they do that every
day... Please don't give this stuff more power by linking to it.

